# IOS9 iPad



## Coconosaure (20 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous;-))
Depuis iOS 9 traduire la page ne fonctionne plus;-)) et vous?


----------



## lineakd (20 Septembre 2015)

@Coconosaure, sur quelle application?


----------



## Coconosaure (20 Septembre 2015)

Hoooo pardon[emoji16] j'ai oublié de mettre que c'était sur safari pour les sites en anglais.


----------



## lineakd (20 Septembre 2015)

@Coconosaure, comment faisais tu sous iOS 8.4.1 avec l'app Safari?


----------



## Coconosaure (20 Septembre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @Coconosaure, comment faisais tu sous iOS 8.4.1 avec l'app Safari?


Exemple 
Je tape Fuji rumors sur safari et à côté c'est marqué ( page à traduire ) et la page s'ouvre en français, mais maintenant c'est fini. Dommage que je ne peux pas mettre des captures d'écran içi.


----------



## lineakd (20 Septembre 2015)

@Coconosaure, étais tu connecté à compte Google?


----------



## Coconosaure (20 Septembre 2015)

Jamais[emoji16] mais pourquoi sur ton iPad tu n'as pas ça avec les sites étrangers. Merci à toi lineakd [emoji2]


----------



## lineakd (20 Septembre 2015)

@Coconosaure, non ou je n'ai pas fait attention.


----------



## Coconosaure (20 Septembre 2015)

Haaaa bon Merci quand même


----------

